# Here a bit of interesting News ...



## GrowRebel (Feb 21, 2010)

http://americansjourney.blogspot.com/2010/02/medical-studies-show-cannabis-effective.html*Medical studies show cannabis effective for treating pain, spasms*

:hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2010)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> *Medical studies show cannabis effective for treating pain, spasms*
> 
> :hubba:


thats what i use it for..well, that and monty python reruns


----------



## GrowRebel (Feb 23, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> The posting of live links is against the site rules. Take a look at them while you puff!


I have no idea what you are talking about... I saw nothing in the med rules about posting links ... and how are you going to give info on related article without them


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> and how are you going to give info on related article without them




hXXp://americansjourney.blogspot.com/2010/02/medical-studies-show-cannabis-effective.html

Change hXXp to http....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2010)

It is not in the Site rules, but it is generally better to use hxxp that way a cookie can track you as coming from a MJ site.


----------

